# coppa is proppa



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I took a bunch more pictures of a shower room repipe, but my computer wouldn't download.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ball valves... Pfft!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I took a bunch more pictures of a shower room repipe, but my computer wouldn't download.


 Navy Showers.

Easy money.

Providing someone installed the backing at the right heights.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

is that copper to galvanize with no dielectric?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

gplumb said:


> is that copper to galvanize with no dielectric?


Negative, Ghostrider. That's chrome plated brass pipe. Those are probably 25-30 years old. Originally, those risers were screwed into galvanised.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Navy Showers.
> 
> Easy money.
> 
> Providing someone installed the backing at the right heights.


No backing, the showers were hanging off the galvanized mains, no anchors. We drilled into the grout and used the red plastic anchors, or drilled into the glazed block and used lead wedgits. There were two rooms, one with 7 showers and one with 12, next time there, I will take pictures and post them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

U666A said:


> Ball valves... Pfft!


I know, PCP would have used gates.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Negative, Ghostrider. That's chrome plated brass pipe. Those are probably 25-30 years old. Originally, those risers were screwed into galvanised.


Will the copper be painted chrome as well or just like it is, if so what's gonna protect it from oxidation?

Nice looking job fo sho!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was going to be insulated with fiberglass and then covered with the metal jacket to make it waterproof, but that probably won't happen now, I should have rubbed carnuba wax on it to protect it from oxidation.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

A wax? That's a new one to me.

The insulation went out the door? If I was paying for a jam up copper job like that one I would want it protected by what ever means.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> No backing, the showers were hanging off the galvanized mains, no anchors. We drilled into the grout and used the red plastic anchors, or drilled into the glazed block and used lead wedgits. There were two rooms, one with 7 showers and one with 12, next time there, I will take pictures and post them.


 For the record, I was _**NOT**_ being critical.

I'm just happy You're working, making a living and getting to play with interesting fixtures and materials.

Not enough of that going around these days.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job

can they get a new showerhead please,

dont forget to caulk where the pipe goes through the wall, use clear 100% silicone, or cram it full of plumbers putty 

wrap around escutcheons


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> For the record, I was _**NOT**_ being critical.
> 
> I'm just happy You're working, making a living and getting to play with interesting fixtures and materials.
> 
> Not enough of that going around these days.


I didn't think you were being critical. I was just adding a bit more detail. I enjoy comments, it means you are looking at my stupid posts!:jester:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> nice job
> 
> can they get a new showerhead please,
> 
> ...


 I did install new showerheads, the guys took off showerheads so they could get enough flow through the tempering valves to keep it a consistent temp. I sized the news properly. I have grout for the wall penetrations, just haven't been back to pack it in yet.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I did install new showerheads, the guys took off showerheads so they could get enough flow through the tempering valves to keep it a consistent temp. I sized the news properly. I have grout for the wall penetrations, just haven't been back to pack it in yet.


 
thats good news! dont forget to take some finish up pic so we can put this thread to sleep


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats good news! dont forget to take some finish up pic so we can put this thread to sleep


 I'd like to see the finished product too.

I did a similar project about 15 years ago where we assembled everything and then disassembled it all and sent it out to be nickle plated.

Cleaning the plating off the ground joint unions was a major pain in the tukas -- But it was a thing of beauty when finally installed.

We used bell clamps instead of unistrut for the verticals -- I went back there 3 or 4 years ago to replace an air switch and the plating was still holding up.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats good news! dont forget to take some finish up pic so we can put this thread to sleep


Dude, that's funny right there.:thumbup:


----------

